# Through The Forest



## Luís Cardoso (6 Feb 2016)

*Through The Forest*

*Setup Date:* 28-01-2016

*Tank:* Aquaeden WaterCube 120x50x50 

*Cabinet:* By Aquaeden 120x50x80

*Lights:* 2x Zetlight Lancia ZP4000 - 1200 Plant Edition

*Filtration:* Eheim Pro 3 1200XLT

*Other:* Twinstar Nano + / Co2 Pressurarizado com difusor Do!Aqua Music Glass 50mm

*Hardscape:* ADA Redmoor Branch / Some roots gathered on nature / Seiryu Stone 40kg

*Substrate:* Mbreda Amazônia + ADA Aquasoil Amazonia (old)

*Fertilization:* EI

*Plants:* 
- Staurogyne Repens
- Monte Carlo
- Hygrophila Pinnatifida
- Rotala Rotundifolia
- Weeping Moss
- Bolbitis Heudelotii
- Bucephalandra Black Mist
- Bucephalandra Brownie
- Bucephalandra Catherine
- Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii

*Photos:*

IMG_1003 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1002 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1001 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1000 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1006 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1005 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Joe Turner (6 Feb 2016)

Beautiful hardscape, very impressive. I can see through the forest already!  Can't wait to see it planted, good luck!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Feb 2016)

Hi Luis, Nice Hardscape


----------



## parotet (6 Feb 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it planted!

Jordi


----------



## alto (6 Feb 2016)

Stunning hardscape  & excellent photos 

... as always


----------



## rodoselada (6 Feb 2016)

the best hardscape and photo is fantastic Luis!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Feb 2016)

Night Mode on my living room

IMG_1047 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Feb 2016)

Hi Luis, Looks fantastic in night mode


----------



## Nelson (14 Feb 2016)

Can we see day mode .


----------



## Luís Cardoso (2 Mar 2016)

Some shots...
02-03-2016

IMG_1087 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1092 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1104 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1105 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (2 Mar 2016)

Beautiful pics! Good growth too, bravo!


----------



## alto (2 Mar 2016)

Fantastic scape (the setting for a fantasy novel)    
Your attention to detail is amazing

What is the plant that is trailing down from the (ancient) stumps?


----------



## Colinlp (2 Mar 2016)

Simply brilliant, really liking it


----------



## Elliot Downs (2 Mar 2016)

Love the concept. Even better execution. Awesome tank.


----------



## greedy (2 Mar 2016)

I like very much, very detailed What is fertilising regime?


----------



## BexHaystack (2 Mar 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (2 Mar 2016)

greedy said:


> I like very much, very detailed What is fertilising regime?


I'm Using EI regime
All-in-One Daily 1000ml
KNO3 - 60g
K2SO4 - 45g
KH2PO4 - 15g
Traces - 28g
Ascorbic Acid - 1g
Potassium Sorbate - 0.4g
Adding 20ml per day 
7days per week


----------



## Luís Cardoso (2 Mar 2016)

greedy said:


> I like very much, very detailed What is fertilising regime?


I'm Using EI regime
All-in-One Daily 1000ml
KNO3 - 60g
K2SO4 - 45g
KH2PO4 - 15g
Traces - 28g
Ascorbic Acid - 1g
Potassium Sorbate - 0.4g
Adding 20ml per day 
7days per week


----------



## Luís Cardoso (2 Mar 2016)

alto said:


> Fantastic scape (the setting for a fantasy novel)
> Your attention to detail is amazing
> 
> What is the plant that is trailing down from the (ancient) stumps?



Thank you 
The plant is Hydrocotyle Sp. Japan


----------



## alto (3 Mar 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 May 2016)

*Through The Forest*
16-05-2016


IMG_1942 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1945 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1953 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1957 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1959 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards


----------



## alto (16 May 2016)

Outstanding


----------



## Peboy (17 May 2016)

Definitely through the forest, awesomeness 


Nate


----------



## DanielC03 (17 May 2016)

PO4  4,9 ppm?


----------



## AndreiD (17 May 2016)

Well if i'm using this http://www.theaquatools.com/fertilization-calculator , its says adding 15 gr KH2PO4 to 1000 ml water and fertilizing 20 ml per day gives 0.7 ppm PO4 per day , thats 4.9 per week , thats very low in my opinion

But tank looks great !


----------



## EdwinK (17 May 2016)

That is very high in my opinion


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 May 2016)

DanielC03 said:


> PO4  4,9 ppm?





AndreiD said:


> Well if i'm using this http://www.theaquatools.com/fertilization-calculator , its says adding 15 gr KH2PO4 to 1000 ml water and fertilizing 20 ml per day gives 0.7 ppm PO4 per day , thats 4.9 per week , thats very low in my opinion
> 
> But tank looks great !



Exactly.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2016)

Either way, lovely scape...


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Jun 2016)

*10-06-2016*
IMG_1980 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1986 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1991 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_1973 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## alto (10 Jun 2016)

Wonderful execution from vision to reality


----------



## Chris Jackson (10 Jun 2016)

Great work!


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Jun 2016)

The stone against the wood really complements the planting. Awesome scape


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 Jun 2016)

Thank you for your words!


----------



## BBogdan (11 Jun 2016)

Just amazing tank ! "What a wonderful world "


----------



## Marius_20 (12 Jun 2016)

Great tank Luis. And the pictures are amazing.


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jun 2016)

Awesome...can't wait to see these background plants fully grown up.


----------



## Richard H (14 Jun 2016)

Incredible scape and your photography really brings it to life.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (26 Jul 2016)

*26/07/2016*
Little update...

IMG_20160726_220037 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Manisha (9 Aug 2016)

Very impressive


----------



## Daveslaney (9 Aug 2016)

Outstanding


----------



## Luís Cardoso (10 Aug 2016)

*August 2016*
Last photo with  zetlight Lancia System, who has been changed to MasWas Led.
Let's see the future changes.

IMG_2053 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## alto (10 Aug 2016)

It really does feel like a forest - amazing vision & deed!


----------



## rebel (11 Aug 2016)

Why did you change the light? Just a change??

The plants looks to be top notch!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 Aug 2016)

rebel said:


> Why did you change the light? Just a change??
> 
> The plants looks to be top notch!


Well, some stem planta don't get "that" color and density  has i wish, the left rotalas for example...
I will make this test to see if there are changes on growth and color with the new ones.
Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## hrishi007 (12 Aug 2016)

Mindboggling work ! Which buce variety you got there mate?


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Aug 2016)

Looks even better with the taller growth at the back.


----------



## kadoxu (16 Aug 2016)

Wow... just wow!

Just went through your journal from last year and it was also awesome!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Aug 2016)

Thank you!



kadoxu said:


> Wow... just wow!
> 
> Just went through your journal from last year and it was also awesome!





Tim Harrison said:


> Looks even better with the taller growth at the back.





hrishi007 said:


> Mindboggling work ! Which buce variety you got there mate?


- Bucephalandra Black Mist
- Bucephalandra Brownie
- Bucephalandra Catherine


----------



## Chrispowell (19 Aug 2016)

Shame to see your no longer using the ZETLIGHTS, I'm using two on my setup and love them! Did you use them at 100%?

Currently just stepped mine up from 50% to 65% for a 6 hour window, only had the system running for two weeks and no algae yet, just wondered what settings you have found the best with them?

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## Luís Cardoso (19 Aug 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> Shame to see your no longer using the ZETLIGHTS, I'm using two on my setup and love them! Did you use them at 100%?
> 
> Currently just stepped mine up from 50% to 65% for a 6 hour window, only had the system running for two weeks and no algae yet, just wondered what settings you have found the best with them?
> 
> ...


Well, my setup was 
1h - 15%
1h - 50%
7h-100%
1h - 50%
1h - 15%
This was my setup.
with this times i've maintened the aquarium free of algae and rocks very clean.
With the new lights i have 8h 100% and the rocks became green 
There is plenty of light now on the bottom of the aquarium that zetlight didn't provide.
regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Aug 2016)

*30/08/2016*

Little update one month after the light change.
I think that the stem plants are enjoying it...

IMG_2079 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Cumprimentos,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Aug 2016)

Wow looks awesome with new light.


----------



## Manisha (30 Aug 2016)

Very nice as always!


----------



## kadoxu (30 Aug 2016)

Lindo!


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Wow! Nice one.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (31 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Wow looks awesome with new light.





kadoxu said:


> Lindo!





tadabis said:


> Wow! Nice one.





Manisha said:


> Very nice as always!


Thank you.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Sep 2016)

*7 days later

07-09-2016 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr*


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 Sep 2016)

Just awesome! So much growth at the back in 7days! Did you try change anything to stop the rocks going green with algae or just let them go? Looks very natural! Nice work


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Sep 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Just awesome! So much growth at the back in 7days! Did you try change anything to stop the rocks going green with algae or just let them go? Looks very natural! Nice work


Well sometimes i scrub them to remove the green, but just that.


----------



## Bolota (7 Sep 2016)

Hi (Olá) Luis,

What is the plant in the foreground and how do you make it grow down the rocks. Does it just grow like that?
Alvaro


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Sep 2016)

Bolota said:


> Hi (Olá) Luis,
> 
> What is the plant in the foreground and how do you make it grow down the rocks. Does it just grow like that?
> Alvaro



Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
It grows that way.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Sep 2016)

*Before trimming*

IMG_2092 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2094 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2095 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2097 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## J Art (13 Sep 2016)

wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2016)

Hi Luis, Just caught up with this one. Simply Stunning congratulation


----------



## Doubu (14 Sep 2016)

Really love the right side and how it flows!

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giorgio Lamp. (3 Oct 2016)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Well, my setup was
> 1h - 15%
> 1h - 50%
> 7h-100%
> ...



Hi Luis !! 
As always your tanks are amazing!! 
1 question about your old set up with Zetlight. Have you used it like this since the starting of the tank or did you increase the light step by step?

Regards 
Giorgio
Still waiting for the Zetlight stand from ecoarium.... they are out of stock. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (3 Oct 2016)

Giorgio Lamp. said:


> Hi Luis !!
> As always your tanks are amazing!!
> 1 question about your old set up with Zetlight. Have you used it like this since the starting of the tank or did you increase the light step by step?
> 
> ...



Hi, thank's for your kind words.
Well when i have made the setup, on the first weeks i've started with less 100% hours, 5h on the begining. Then i have increased it after 1 month to 6h and after another month to 7h.
Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Giorgio Lamp. (3 Oct 2016)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Hi, thank's for your kind words.
> Well when i have made the setup, on the first weeks i've started with less 100% hours, 5h on the begining. Then i have increased it after 1 month to 6h and after another month to 7h.
> Regards
> Luís Cardoso



Thank you very much!
I'm sorry to bother you I just started my tank and I have it set up:

0:30h W003 B003
0:40h W022 B015
3:00h W060 B055
1:00h W020  B030
1:00h W001  B050

Do you think this is ok ?  I'm also using the Twinstar to prevent algae. 

Best regards 
Giorgio L. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (4 Oct 2016)

What is the size of the aquarium and how many units you have?
In my opinion you must have at least 4h 100/100.


----------



## Giorgio Lamp. (4 Oct 2016)

My tank is 70x35x40h cm, and i have just one unit. 
At the link below you can find my set up, I'm waiting 2 weeks or so to add  Montecarlo in the front and, Staurogyne Repens, Rotala Indica, Alternantera Reineikii Mini, cryptocoryne crispatula in the higher layer.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-set-up.42986/#post-460917

Regards 
Giorgio


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 Oct 2016)

*11/10/2016
Little Update
*

IMG_2228 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2242 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2233 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2234 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2238 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2240 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2241 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (11 Oct 2016)

Wow real inspiration ! nice work


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Oct 2016)

Awesome! Wow! So cool pictures!

Really really great, quality of your photos is outstanding.


----------



## kadoxu (11 Oct 2016)

Awesome... as usual!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (12 Oct 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Wow real inspiration ! nice work





Alexander Belchenko said:


> Awesome! Wow! So cool pictures!
> Really really great, quality of your photos is outstanding.





kadoxu said:


> Awesome... as usual!



Thanks for all your commets.
Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (15 Oct 2016)

IIAC Photo

IMG_2059 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

2016-IIAC-039-page-001 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## EdwinK (15 Oct 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## alex08 (15 Oct 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bolota (15 Oct 2016)

Well done! It is a very impressive work.
Parabéns!


----------



## Staticrzr (15 Oct 2016)

congratulations, you really deserved it. Really impressive work you've done. 
Regarding the ferts, did you used the same 20 ml per day from the start to the end?


----------



## Cor (16 Oct 2016)

Luís Cardoso said:


> I'm Using EI regime
> All-in-One Daily 1000ml
> KNO3 - 60g
> K2SO4 - 45g
> ...



Congratulations on the IIAC result 



I have question about your EI regime:
Is your dosing related to the tank volume (300L)
or is your dosing related to the water-column  ( prox 250 L?)


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Oct 2016)

Cor said:


> Congratulations on the IIAC result
> 
> 
> I have question about your EI regime:
> ...





Staticrzr said:


> congratulations, you really deserved it. Really impressive work you've done.
> Regarding the ferts, did you used the same 20 ml per day from the start to the end?



The fertilization is calculated based on tank volume. but i usually adapt the ml to the tank needs, watching the algae and plant growth.
The dosage where around 20-30ml on the diferent stages.
At the end of the week, if you made po4 and no3 test the results should be around NO3 10/20ppm and PO4 0,5/1ppm, this is my finish line.
Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Oct 2016)

Amazing, well done Luis.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Oct 2016)

Some photos taked this evening...

IMG_2280 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2279 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2278 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2275 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2273 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2272 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2271 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2268 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2267 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## amirrezaz (10 Sep 2017)

Hi Luis,

Great aquascape! Well done! it's so joyful and inspiring.

I'm trying to carpet Glossostigma in a 120x45x45cm aquarium with two Zetlight Lancia units 6h 100% light intensity and injected co2. but no joy yet after three weeks. I'm guessing the lights is not enough as the Glossostigma plants rise up instead of carpeting. I'm using Zetlight riser and it's 14cm above the surface of water. by looking to your pictures I'm guessing yours is much less, were you using any custom made riser and what's the their distance from water surface?

Thanks,
Amir


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 Sep 2017)

amirrezaz said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> Great aquascape! Well done! it's so joyful and inspiring.
> 
> ...



Hi.
Thank you.
My brackets was custom made with 6cm.
When i was using zetlight i use 8h 100% and more 2 h to rise up and down.


----------



## Tom43 (11 Sep 2017)

Stunning aquascape Luis, and love the attention to detail.  Beautiful photography too.


----------



## DanielC03 (12 Sep 2017)

Beautiful tank!! Congratulations . Do not add Ca ? Mg?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (12 Sep 2017)

DanielC03 said:


> Beautiful tank!! Congratulations . Do not add Ca ? Mg?


Thank you
This thank was from 2016.
I don't add mg or ca.
The rocks has enough.
Regards


----------

